# (CA) GMHR HRCH Applewoods Just a Lil too Much MH



## Applewoods (Oct 2, 2012)

MHR HRCH APPLEWOODS Just a’LiL Too Much “GUS” MH

GUS is a 50lb pocket rocket, with solid line manners and control. He completed both his MHR and MH (6x6) titles before 2 years. He Jammed his 1st QAA, titled HRCH and passed the 2012 NAHRA Invitational at 3 years. Along side both his Grandsires (GMHR HRCH TNT's Better Run PDQ Quick MH) & (GMHR HRCH Hunt-N-Dog Seeks with a Cause Seeker MH MNH) He has hunted both upland and waterfowl and is an excellent quail dog, able to get anywhere to find game. His lines included many MH, MNH, and FC dogs (Rebel, PDQ, Nitro, Lean Mac, & CNAFC Runnings Molly B). 

Gus Tends to Throws Smaller pups, with Smarts, Style and Go!!
Black Male Carries Yellow
OFA Hips: LR-197497E34M-PI
OFA Elbow: LR-EL54399M34-PI
CNM: Clear 
EIC: Carrrier
AKC reg: SR61020802
Cardiac LR-CA9394/84M/P-VPI 
Price ~$1000 Females 


PEDIGREE:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=51911

Contact Steve 909 226-4261
[url]http://www.applewoodretrievers.com/StudDogs.html


[/URL]


----------

